# New l1 site



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone apart from me and Aaron on the forum board there a.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The link is https://londiniumespresso.com/forum


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Just sent Reiss an email!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm registered but haven't posted


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

drude said:


> I'm registered but haven't posted


Did you have to create an account and then email Reiss?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Theres instructions on there I got an email invite and a link. But have a read


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone apart from me and Aaron on the forum board there a.


I've signed up - another time distraction!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

anyone can sign up, but you have to email Reiss to set you up access to post on the L1 owners forum.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in now...


----------

